# TenTon Hammer



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

It's one of my slow projects. I always find something to redesign and modify to and it is still a work in progress. I see some new directions.

Small but functional hammergrip handle with OTT-TTF-Tubes and loops tips. Tips can be used as finger supports when shooting OTT. Nylon print, the bright piece is a handmade polystyrene laminate proof of concept model. It can be relative easily pocketed already and I'm satisfied with the first version.

Thanks for watching!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sexy!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dang that is nice.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

That looks great!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very nice :wub:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet design!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

A project that is *most definitely* worth pursuing. I love the convenience and clean, aesthetic lines of "clip" attachments. So my utmost respect to Randy Knapp and Nathan Masters for developing this refreshingly wonderful idea not so long ago.

I think I like THIS innovative evolutionary step even better tho. VERY EXCITED*!!!! *This appears to make it so much more easier to slide the clips out and conveniently snap in a set of looped tubes -which I'm huge fan of.

However... I have a hammer grip. Not identical, but similar. I will finally admit that it is perhaps THE most uncomfortable frame that I own. I have no choice but to shoot it finger-supported, BUT it really was not designed for that (or small girl hands). But I'm being a little selfish here. And I am certainly no expert regarding design -just opinion only.

It may also be a small niche market. If I think about it, most of our sportsmen and competitive shooters are shooting pinch grip or finger-support.

I LOVE the versatile fork tips on your "TenTon". I do hope this project develops, as I am very much enjoying what I see so far.

All the best to you, Tremo.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great little hammer grip slingshot!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent! As more folks who have printers get into slingshots and as more slingshot enthusiasts get printers, I very much look forward to seeing some new and different concepts and designs.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is a great looking frame!  TTF flat bands is my favorite way to shoot.

I like that you tapped threads in your clip receiver  Very Smart 

The angular design elements look cool 

I like the aiming dimp in the proof of concept frame

Excellent design work!  Congratulations!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

:yeahthat: Nice work Trem!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

it looks like it came of a production line!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sweet man! reminds me of a mech warrior   cool as always!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks nice Tremo.... but I've got to say, before you pursue this route to far, I've already developed and have at the mold makers two SERE type slingshots already... both are far more advanced than the SERE concept you're obviously using as your inspiration for this design... and they include full band attachment tech as well... so just know that before you get to far into this.

I'm not going to post pictures of the new designs... simply because I don't wish to share until AFTER they're out this time... but you can see the influence the existing SERE pictures have now though..


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice!!! I love the concept!!!

Have you band it / tested??


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks nice Tremo.... but I've got to say, before you pursue this route to far, I've already developed and have at the mold makers two SERE type slingshots already... both are far more advanced than the SERE concept you're obviously using as your inspiration for this design... and they include full band attachment tech as well... so just know that before you get to far into this.
> 
> I'm not going to post pictures of the new designs... simply because I don't wish to share until AFTER they're out this time... but you can see the influence the existing SERE pictures have now though..


i can see the resemblance. " much more advanced than the SERE"? Wow can't wait to see.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks great so far, Tremo! Hey, the slow developing projects are the best ones! 

It seems, that the clips can be used for OTT and TTF. And the forks does allow tubes too! The grip is hollow, right? So maybe it can be used as a magazine, or does the hole in the grip has a different purpose?

However, great work, my friend! I am really looking forward to see the next design steps!  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting and very functional project.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Sexy!!!





ghost0311/8541 said:


> Dang that is nice.





Wooky said:


> That looks great!!





bigron said:


> very very nice





slingshotnew said:


> It's beautiful!!!





JTslinger said:


> Sweet design!


*Thank you very much my friends! Your comments are inspiring!*



Poiema said:


> A project that is *most definitely* worth pursuing. I love the convenience and clean, aesthetic lines of "clip" attachments. So my utmost respect to Randy Knapp and Nathan Masters for developing this refreshingly wonderful idea not so long ago.
> 
> I think I like THIS innovative evolutionary step even better tho. VERY EXCITED*!!!! *This appears to make it so much more easier to slide the clips out and conveniently snap in a set of looped tubes -which I'm huge fan of.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Poiema to giving me the opportunity to talk about this! Your wiseful comments are always worth to discuss!

I really like the FlipClips and deeply impressed by the Ocularis. I spent a lot of time with them and their simplicity and versatility regarding to mass production are unbeatable in my opinion. The version I made here is focusing on the flatness on the shooter side. The general idea is working so I can move forward to make a design that is specific for a ready to grip TTF forktip. The wasted space issue is always disturbs me when TTF and OTT comes into play. Probably this is the reason why I did not experimented with versa forktips. The whole concept seems to be targeting a narrow type of slingshots and since the slingshot and the clip system is in a very close relationship it forms only a custom category.

I was shooting hammergrip only in my childhood. My uncle made great grips - he was a stonemason, that may be the reason - but hammergrip as it is is tricky. I had couple designs during my school years and experimented with knife handles mostly. What you say about the difference between male and female hands are true to the deepest meaning. It's not just size, the amount of tissue between thumb and index are way less articulated at a girls hands. The other issue that comes from hammer grip is angle compared to the action point. What works when drawing might not work on release-recoil-rebound. I've studied pistol grips, compound bow handles and even toy pistols during this year. Including blueprints and patents. In conclusion I can move forward to develop a handle that's as small as possible but actually fits a wide variety of hands. Again in a special segment, as you say being "little selfish" to focus on a small niche market. However I'm still not a vendor, but as a designer I make slingshots just as I do with commercial designs.

I know saying thinks like this is easy. Theory works and time will tell what practice offers. Learning is fun!

Thank you very much again! Your kind but straight to the point notes are treasures!



Dayhiker said:


> Great little hammer grip slingshot!


Thank you very much Master! Glad you like the idea!



Chuck Daehler said:


> Excellent! As more folks who have printers get into slingshots and as more slingshot enthusiasts get printers, I very much look forward to seeing some new and different concepts and designs.


Thanks Chuck! As a print it's pretty simple. I made a finite element base project - morphogenesis - back in 2010, during my DLA years. I was taken the crucifix and calculated forces affecting the body to matemathicaly define where supportive body elements are and removed volume where those were not necessary for support. So the outcome is a bone like shape. This is why they call it morphogenesis. Still not used this technique for design a slingshot, but as an interesting aspect I thought I can share here.

It is 3D printed wax and sterling silver cast.












Can-Opener said:


> It is a great looking frame! TTF flat bands is my favorite way to shoot.
> 
> I like that you tapped threads in your clip receiver Very Smart
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Randy! Your words mean a lot to me! Also thanks for your countless inspirational designs and Can-Open-Minded comments   



Btoon84 said:


> :yeahthat: Nice work Trem!


Thanks BToon! Glad you take time to place a note!



Arnisador78 said:


> it looks like it came of a production line!


Thank you, but it's not! It's just a technique that can be a final product or a prototype. I just like to be as close to a final as possible all the time. Even if I cancel something. If something not fits it has to be recovered early. I have a habit to push 1-1 millimeters here and there for a couple months.



JohnKrakatoa said:


> sweet man! reminds me of a mech warrior cool as always!


Thanks a lot JK! I like this look also and have a couple ideas to articulate it more a bit.



Bill Hays said:


> Looks nice Tremo.... but I've got to say, before you pursue this route to far, I've already developed and have at the mold makers two SERE type slingshots already... both are far more advanced than the SERE concept you're obviously using as your inspiration for this design... and they include full band attachment tech as well... so just know that before you get to far into this.
> 
> I'm not going to post pictures of the new designs... simply because I don't wish to share until AFTER they're out this time... but you can see the influence the existing SERE pictures have now though..


Hi Bill, Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts and images! I'm glad to hear you have your new project in progress! You already mentioned it at somewhere else a couple weeks ago including you will not post images. I see no reason for your warning since it's a work in progress and this version was just a study for the basics. I've posted it because I clearly see it has new directions and wanted to get feedback about the overall project. This thread is helpful and I'm just thankful for the posts. Really excited about your upcoming design and I'm sure it will rock as always. Fingers crossed for the tooling process and I'm looking forward to meet with your final product!



BAT said:


> Nice!!! I love the concept!!!
> 
> Have you band it / tested??


Thanks! Yes I did as always and collected info about how it behaves. This is why it's a work in progress. I always find something to polish, but as it is it's working fine for a first print.



Arnisador78 said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice Tremo.... but I've got to say, before you pursue this route to far, I've already developed and have at the mold makers two SERE type slingshots already... both are far more advanced than the SERE concept you're obviously using as your inspiration for this design... and they include full band attachment tech as well... so just know that before you get to far into this.
> ...


I'm also looking forward to the new SERE! What Bill just said is promising! And yes, my frame concept is an OTT-TTF-Loops hammer grip slingshot.



flicks said:


> That looks great so far, Tremo! Hey, the slow developing projects are the best ones!
> 
> It seems, that the clips can be used for OTT and TTF. And the forks does allow tubes too! The grip is hollow, right? So maybe it can be used as a magazine, or does the hole in the grip has a different purpose?
> 
> However, great work, my friend! I am really looking forward to see the next design steps! Thanks for sharing this!


Thank you ! Time is our friend. Everything flows slow . Yes the grip of the print is hollow (has supporting ribs inside, like in architecture). I had no luck with integrating magazine into a handle. Different ball sizes, loading window, moving centre of mass and changing overall weight was leading to drop the idea. That hole is actually an exit hole for printing powder. But this does not mean I don't have some handle related exciting concepts under construction. Cheers!!



Bob Fionda said:


> Interesting and very functional project.


Thank you very much Bob! Congratulations for SOTM! Well deserved! Making a natural is like writing a poem about forms of muses.

-----------------------------------------------------

Thank you very much! Your comments and thoughts helps me a lot to take this project into its own direction. You're great!

Have a nice day,

Tremo

PS.: I'm sorry, but had to remove a bunch of emoticons to make this post accepted by the engine. Thanks for your understanding :rofl:


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

That is looking great. It has come a long ways since the first concept renderings you showed me last year.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you, Tremoside. I appreciate your time and insightful response.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I may have to try this. I was thinking how nice it would be to combine the intuitive point and shoot nature of hammer grip with the aiming capability of TTF. I've got a long list but this is definitely on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CanH8r said:


> Nice


I saw some of your videos. I am kind of like you I recently adopted through the fork.

I pretty much only shoot ttf now except when I shoot pickle fork shooters. The ten ton Hammer is a bit pricey but I have a birthday coming up but I'm trying to decide between a bunch of different slingshots. I also plan on getting a 3D printer in the future so it will be nice to know I can always make another one of these slingshots later down the line.

I think I will get the Axiom Champ Poly this week. It's a steal at 20 bucks. I guess The Hammer is another Hammer grip that can be shot through the fork but kind of hard to pocket that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently (March, 2018) ordered and received one of these from Shape Ways. Nice work. And guess what? I discovered that Pocket Predator Pro Clips work great on it. I also just received a SERE in trade and other than the SERE being a break down model the Ten Ton Hammer is as close as you can get to a SERE in design. The Ten Ton Hammer is light as a feather and the finish is rough enough to get a good grip on.


----------

